# Red desert closest to Brisbane



## Mister_Snakes (Jun 6, 2011)

G'day guys, can anyone point me to the place nearest to Brisbane that you could see that real red desert, with the red sand, and maybe dunes? I've never been anywhere like that, I've only seen red dirt lol

Cheers!,


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 6, 2011)

Alice springs??? Nah, in all seriosnes, rainbow beach has some gorgeous coloured sand, but i dont know about red...


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks lol, was hoping to get a good drive in this long weekend, but maybe it will be better saved for when we have more time.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes alice springs in a day and back would be hard!


----------



## Banjo (Jun 6, 2011)

Google Earth, you can go everywhere. Cheap on fuel too.


----------



## damian83 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mister_Snakes said:


> Thanks lol, was hoping to get a good drive in this long weekend, but maybe it will be better saved for when we have more time.


 

have you thought of going out past toowoomba, chinchilla, condamine, roma, st george, might not be the red your loooking for but for herping i wreckon you'd find heaps..... my relos are from warwick bit south of toowoomba


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey thanks Damo, I will be heading out that way, has been great for herps in the past. 
Cheers


----------



## damian83 (Jun 6, 2011)

hopefully i can get a trip up there to have a look too


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 6, 2011)

The red sand from the brigalow isn't anything like the red sand from Windorah etc. Windorah is the closest place that I know of where you can get that really good, Simpson Desert style red sand.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 6, 2011)

just buy a bag or 2 of red desert sand make your own


----------



## cadwallader (Jun 6, 2011)

bunnings do red dune sand and they are everywhere

dam it woddy you bet me too it didnt read yours:/


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 6, 2011)

Between the sunshine coast and hervey bay, if you jump off the highway and head west you get extremely red sand. Also up near childers I've seen it, I think. Could have been a different area, though... I wasn't driving.


----------

